# PC Game pad question



## Sneakers (Jan 25, 2012)

I have Final Fantasy XI (And a few other PC games I bought on Stream at the end of the year) and tried playing with a PS3 controller....and got it to work for some good time...but now the controls don't work right, despite not touching the setup.

So, I was thinking, what are some good options for game controllers for the PC? I know there are dedicated PC controllers, but not sure what to get, because some are quite fancy, and just need one that has number of buttons as on a PS2/3 controller.

I also seen these adapters that let you plug in actual console controllers, such as the PS2 controller, but don't know how good they are.

Just am enjoying Final Fantasy XI and after playing it with a controller...the keyboard is not the same (Well...wasn't the greatest comfort which lead me to try a controller in the first place)

Thanks


----------



## Draconas (Jan 25, 2012)

an xbox 360 controller works natively on windows, a ps3 controller would still work, but would require special software, a compatible Bluetooth receiver and a usb cord.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 25, 2012)

I use a wired XBox 360 controller.  Console-quality construction because it is a console controller, plug-and-play installation on Windows, plus you can still use it with an XBox 360.


----------



## Sneakers (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok, thanks....my friend has a 360 controller..may ask to borrow one to see how it plays like. Not the biggest fan of the same. That';s why I tried the PS3, I like the feel of that controller. I heard about them, but wasn't 100% sure and wasn't sure how easy it was to set up.

Just have to find out how it connects to a PC...wasn't sure if it had an USB plug like the PS3 does.

As I waited, I saw that the Logitech Dual Action Gamepad is good for the game, and like the design....but seems hard to get ahold of.

Well, got a choice now, just will see what I can get a hold of...perhaps stop at a pawn shop for a used 360 controller. I'll just look around as I hoped to have an idea by next week.

Thank you all very much


----------



## Greg (Jan 25, 2012)

if you still want to use your DS3 you can do so with a popular program (i can't remember the name) which allows the controller to function as a joystick. i would also recommend joytokey for games that don't support joysticks.


----------



## Sneakers (Jan 25, 2012)

egregrious said:


> if you still want to use your DS3 you can do so with a popular program (i can't remember the name) which allows the controller to function as a joystick. i would also recommend joytokey for games that don't support joysticks.



I had the PS3 controller working with a program I used called Motion Joy...the controller worked for the game....for a good amount of days...but now, It stopped working right. The left stick won't work, and what the stick controlled, the d-pad does now. I never touched any settings...and when I checked my settings for Final Fantasy XI, and press the test controller button...both sticks and d-pad worked fine...just when loading in the game does it no work anymore.

That's why I though getting an actual PC controller might work more efficiently.

I'll unstall Motion Joy and try that joytokey one


----------



## Draconas (Jan 25, 2012)

Sneakers said:


> I had the PS3 controller working with a program I used called Motion Joy...the controller worked for the game....for a good amount of days...but now, It stopped working right. The left stick won't work, and what the stick controlled, the d-pad does now. I never touched any settings...and when I checked my settings for Final Fantasy XI, and press the test controller button...both sticks and d-pad worked fine...just when loading in the game does it no work anymore.
> 
> That's why I though getting an actual PC controller might work more efficiently.
> 
> I'll unstall Motion Joy and try that joytokey one



You by chance ran it under the 360 emulator mode, right?


----------



## Greg (Jan 25, 2012)

Sneakers said:


> I had the PS3 controller working with a program I used called Motion Joy...the controller worked for the game....for a good amount of days...but now, It stopped working right. The left stick won't work, and what the stick controlled, the d-pad does now. I never touched any settings...and when I checked my settings for Final Fantasy XI, and press the test controller button...both sticks and d-pad worked fine...just when loading in the game does it no work anymore.
> 
> That's why I though getting an actual PC controller might work more efficiently.
> 
> I'll unstall Motion Joy and try that joytokey one



MotionInJoy is a requirement to play the DS3 with joytokey. Joytokey just allows your existing joystick/gamepad to control keyboard buttons and mouse. I play all GldSrc games with this. Also Deus Ex.


----------



## shteev (Jan 25, 2012)

Just a heads-up, if you're planning on using a wireless Xbox 360 Controller, you need this adapter.


----------



## Sneakers (Jan 26, 2012)

Draconas said:


> You by chance ran it under the 360 emulator mode, right?



No, I had it set on the one PS2 setting, as I read on a message thread, and never touched it. I got it working again...seems unplugging when the game is running and replugging it ruined the controls. I would unplug, then quite the game, replug the controller, and load the game back up....it will still act wrong for abit, but seems to return to normal in a couple seconds.



egregrious said:


> MotionInJoy is a requirement to play the DS3 with joytokey. Joytokey just allows your existing joystick/gamepad to control keyboard buttons and mouse. I play all GldSrc games with this. Also Deus Ex.



Ok...was wondering why it didn't work  Thanks, will try it with other games.



shteev said:


> Just a heads-up, if you're planning on using a wireless Xbox 360 Controller, you need this adapter.



Yeah, was wondering how it hooked up, and wasn't sure what to look for as a connecting cable. Thanks


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 26, 2012)

my advice is to just learn to play with a mouse and keyboard because using a dual-analog controller is an inferior way to play most games anyways


----------



## Sneakers (Jan 26, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> my advice is to just learn to play with a mouse and keyboard because using a dual-analog controller is an inferior way to play most games anyways



I really hate when people say that(Why one should use keyboards over gamepads), and I really mean no offense to you, but to me, keyboards are just terrible, and have grown up using keyboards for games. If given a choice on a game, I'd take game pad without a second's hesitation. Reason is, my arms and such are just not comfortable, and alot easier for me to have the buttons on the controller. I'll use a keyboard if no controller is offered or don't have a controller, but will always be my second choice. Keyboards I only use for the text input.

Besides, just because you find keyboard great, and is great you do, but there are many who just do not like it. Like I said, I used Keyboard on the computers growing up, but when game consoles came out, I was very happy (Also, my system was always too out of date to play many new games) To me, I do much better on a game if I use a game pad over a keyboard, so to me, keyboards are much inferior to a multi button controller....but is also easier on the keyboard, as I've seen some who's keys have worn out from gaming use.

Like I said, meaning no offense, as that's how you feel...I accept it...just don't agree with it, and never will.


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2012)

you all fail i simultaneously use a keyboard mouse and 2 controllers like a bawss


----------



## Runefox (Jan 26, 2012)

If you set it for 360 controller emulation mode, usually you'll get automatic settings for most games, and almost all of the features of the controller work (except for pressure-sensitive buttons and the sixaxis accelerometers, but those aren't used by anything on PC anyway). I find it's a lot easier to just run the controller in that mode, though you'll need to enable it every time you connect the controller.

Also, keyboard+mouse are great for first-person shooters and strategy games, but not quite so good for other types of games (racing, simulation, emulated console games, platformers, etc); I'll play Team Fortress 2 or Killing Floor with a keyboard and mouse, but I won't play Need for Speed Hot Pursuit with them. A TRUE MASTER IS ONE WHO USES THE RIGHT TOOL FOR THE JOB :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 26, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> my advice is to just learn to play with a mouse and keyboard because using a dual-analog controller is an inferior way to play most games anyways



I agree with that, on RTS and FPS games definitely. But have you ever played games like 3D platformers or the old silent hill games with a mouse and keyboard? It's a little bit awkward, to say the least.

/is a person who doesn't believe in cross-platform game releases


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 26, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I agree with that, on RTS and FPS games definitely. But have you ever played games like 3D platformers or the old silent hill games with a mouse and keyboard? It's a little bit awkward, to say the least.
> 
> /is a person who doesn't believe in cross-platform game releases


This is true. fps, most 3rd person go well with keyboard and mouse, but games like silent hill or any other game where you can't really strafe doesn't go well with keyboard


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 26, 2012)

I played Silent Hill 2 with a mouse and keyboard and it seemed fine to me~!


----------



## Pine (Jan 26, 2012)

If you are more comfortable with a gamepad than keyboard/mouse, I'd suggest an Xbox 360 controller or one of Logitech's gamepads.


----------



## grimtotem (Jan 26, 2012)

Pine said:


> If you are more comfortable with a gamepad than keyboard/mouse, I'd suggest an Xbox 360 controller or one of Logitech's gamepads.




i suggest the cheapo one in that link i have one that i use for both console and computer gaming queite comfortable


----------



## Pine (Jan 26, 2012)

grimtotem said:


> i suggest the cheapo one in that link i have one that i use for both console and computer gaming queite comfortable



I use the Dual Action controller.
It's really comfortable and cost me only $15. It's a good buy.


----------

